# Who uses ozonics?



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I'm 50/50 on this one. My bow stand is set to the north of the feeder. The wind prevails from the south but when the northern winds come in I use the ozonics. I have not killed a deer yet while using the ozonics. Just wondering about others experiences?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

asolde said:


> I'm 50/50 on this one. My bow stand is set to the north of the feeder. The wind prevails from the south but when the northern winds come in I use the ozonics. I have not killed a deer yet while using the ozonics. Just wondering about others experiences?


The deer smell you, and they smell the ozonics. Yes, their nose is that good. You need another stand set up for the rare in bow season north winds.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The deer smell you, and they smell the ozonics. Yes, their nose is that good. You need another stand set up for the rare in bow season north winds.


 I tend to agree with you.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The deer smell you, and they smell the ozonics. Yes, their nose is that good. You need another stand set up for the rare in bow season north winds.


I have to agree with YOU!!!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Ozonics report*

Went out hunting last weekend when the northern came through. So I was hunting a north wind with My feeder directly down wind of me. Got all set up with my ozonics running. First morning early had a mature buck come in. He could tell something was up but did not run off. He hung around just a few minutes then figure out he didn't like it and trotted off. Later that morning I had two smaller bucks come in and they hung around for awhile.
The second morning different spot I had a doe come in she smelled the ozonics and bolted out but then she came back in. She smelled again and this time she blew and trotted off. Later the same morning had two more doe come in one of them was a shooter. They came in easy and relaxed and I was able to kill the shooter.
I am a believer in scent free wash, scent free clothing, and scent free spray. I have use ozonics for several years and this year it worked as far as I am concerned the deer never really smelled me but they did smell the ozonics.
I love a good south wind but sometimes the wind is not right and I have to do everything I can to be scent free to get a advantage over the deer's nose. Good luck hunting Alex


----------

